# Help needed writing a WoC monster army list



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I intend to write a warriors of chaos monster army list. I would like to use as many of my models as i can. So far i have the suneater and throgg. I intend to use a khorne character on a jugger (troll on a FW rhinox) a sorcerer (troll shaman) a giant, scyla, spawns, knights (trolls on boars or light dragon ogres) and some ogres. Oh, and as many trolls as possible. If you can make an army list from this, or know someone who can   
Regards, Jack.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

The problem you'll run into is that it's hard to have a decent number of models in your army, especially when you want to run the kinds of characters you're calling for. In a 2000pt army, you've already put the majority of your points in characters alone.

Now, if you focused on a 3000 or 4000 point setup, you'll be fairly set and ready to roll. If you go for many small units of 3 or 4 Trolls and support them with your Ogres (or better yet: Dragon Ogres), you'll have formed a powerful army.

I like your idea of using Knights, but modeled differently. If you carry through on the apparent quality of which you seek to incorporate on your Kholek model then these guys are going to look amazing (nice work, by the way).

So...

Lords
-Kholek

Heroes
-Throgg
-Exalted on Jugger
-Sorcerer
-Sorcerer

Core
-Trolls
-Trolls
-Trolls
-Trolls

Special
-Knights/Dragon Ogres
-Knights/Dragon Ogres

Rare
-Spawn
-Giant, Dragon Ogre Shaggoth

I'm not even sure the points will work out, or if this setup is even legal. But here's how I'd go about it as a preliminary setup.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

the set up is legal, but points i dunno


----------

